# My Elgin Oriole and Mercury's



## rideahiggins (Feb 16, 2013)

I found this Elgin yesterday at a bike shop. They had lost interest in it. So now I have another project. It's rusty and the crank doesn't spin but it has aluminum fenders and I have both wheels. I also picked up a Mecruy Pacemaker and a Mercury frame. I found another Elgin frame too, it's the heaviest frame I've ever lifted. The thing weighs a ton. I also picked up a girls Monark 4 bar that I bought on Ebay. Are the black pedal blocks picture anything special? The pedals are welded on.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 16, 2013)

if you decide to part your pacemaker I would love to own its rack $$

Nick.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd have been all over that Elgin too.. nice find. I'd be interested if it spends too much time on your project backburner


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 16, 2013)

That must be one hell of a cool bike shop.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 16, 2013)

Cool Elgin!Great finds


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 16, 2013)

That is a nice lineup and it looks like the aluminum fenders on the Oriole are in very nice condition! The girl's 4-bar is actually an H.P. Snyder built version, they do not have the reinforcing rings around the headtube or the continuous downtube/chainstay run of tubing used on the Monark built bikes.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 16, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> That is a nice lineup and it looks like the aluminum fenders on the Oriole are in very nice condition! The girl's 4-bar is actually an H.P. Snyder built version, they do not have the reinforcing rings around the headtube or the continuous downtube/chainstay run of tubing used on the Monark built bikes.




So was it still badged a Monark?


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 16, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> So was it still badged a Monark?




More likely than not it was badged and sold as a Hawthorne. The badge holes should help clear that up. The bike does have the pre-1940 Hawthorne chainring but it looks like the crank itself has been changed out as it should have a dog-leg crank


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 16, 2013)

Anybody have a picture of a complete girls 4 bar like this frame?


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 16, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Anybody have a picture of a complete girls 4 bar like this frame?




I never knew that about the braces on the headtube - or should I say I didn't know ones existed without.

Mines a bit silly, I was being silly. You need to find the one year only '39 Monark springer maybe?


----------



## Waterland (Feb 16, 2013)

Great finds.  I'd also be interested in parts from the Pacemaker if you decide to part it, notably the fenders.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 16, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> You need to find the one year only '39 Monark springer maybe?




The frame was made by H.P. Snyder, not Monark, so it would never have been produced with a Monark front fork, standard or sprung.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 16, 2013)

Anybody have a photo of a complete HP Snider built one?


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 16, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Anybody have a photo of a complete HP Snider built one?




You'll need to dig to find it but there are photos of a nice condition original _Boy's_ Snyder built Hawthorne 5-Bar, photographed at Chestnut Hollow and posted on this forum. For all intents and purposes it will show how these bikes were painted and assembled.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 19, 2013)

*4 years ago*

Wow, this Elgin Oriole (yes I learned to spell it correctly) was on the cabe 4 years ago.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?3574-Elgin-Help


----------



## geech34-2nd (May 7, 2013)

*Pacemaker*

Any interest in selling the Pacemaker ?


----------

